# Marriott Vacation Club at The Empire Place



## enma (Mar 5, 2011)

Has anyone ever stayed at Marriott Vacation Club at The Empire Place in Bangkok? I see it available on II fairly often


----------



## KathyPet (Mar 5, 2011)

I see nothing whatsoever on the Marriott Vacation Club website about there being any such Vacation Club location.


----------



## enma (Mar 5, 2011)

this is what II says about it...it looks really nice

Marriott Vacation Club at The Empire Place 
MPP  
Bangkok, Thailand
Marriott Vacation Club at The Empire Place is located in the heart of Bangkok, close to Sathorn Road and Taksin Bridge, with easy access to expressway routes and BTS SkyTrain service. The resort offers elegantly appointed, spacious one-, two-, and three-bedroom accommodations, filled with amenities. Explore the city's architectural wonders during the day, and experience the excitement of the clubs, cafes, and theaters at night.


----------



## Mr. Vker (Mar 5, 2011)

KathyPet said:


> I see nothing whatsoever on the Marriott Vacation Club website about there being any such Vacation Club location.



This location and the new one in Phuket:
http://www.intervalworld.com/web/cs?a=1503&resortCode=MKB&parentResortCode=MKB
do not show up on the MVCI website. I believe because they are part of the Asia Pacific Club, possibly? (I know they all are-but these joined after creation of the club.) I am going to Phuket in May and was going to ask. Both are newer properties to the system.


----------



## GrayFal (Mar 5, 2011)

I have a friend that wanted to go to Bangkok this past January - in October we booked them into this resort - they had a 3BR 2bath unit - they loved having the space - their DD that they went to visit (she is teaching there) was able to stay with them.

It is not "resort-like" - it is part of a large building with corporate apts I believe in a business district of the city.
The location was "okay" but not near the river where many resorts and attractions are located.

It was easy to get around with taxis.

I know this is not a lot of info but the accommodations were very nice and it is a great option to have for II exchangers.


----------



## MALC9990 (Mar 5, 2011)

*Empire Place Bangkok*



GrayFal said:


> I have a friend that wanted to go to Bangkok this past January - in October we booked them into this resort - they had a 3BR 2bath unit - they loved having the space - their DD that they went to visit (she is teaching there) was able to stay with them.
> 
> It is not "resort-like" - it is part of a large building with corporate apts I believe in a business district of the city.
> The location was "okay" but not near the river where many resorts and attractions are located.
> ...



Empire Place is part of the MVCI Asia Pacific Club and is part of a city centre condominium development. MVCIAP own a number of Condo units, 1, 2 & 3 bed units at this development. It is not nort of the MVCI portfolio but part of the separate MVCIAP point club. Stays can be book using MVCIAP points and then providingb the stay is a for 7 nights, that may be deposited with II. Additionally MVCIAP may deposit weeks with II and sometimes weeks may appear as II getaways.

We have not yet stayed at vthis location but we are booked in for a week in Spetember whilst on our way to Phuket Beach Club.

MVCIAP members may book stays there for 1 or more days according to the points schedule.


----------



## ral (Mar 5, 2011)

Do Marriott Rewards Members get elite night credit when staying at MVC at The Empire Place when booked on an II exchange?


----------



## MALC9990 (Mar 6, 2011)

ral said:


> Do Marriott Rewards Members get elite night credit when staying at MVC at The Empire Place when booked on an II exchange?



You should do as it is part of the MVCI hence Marriott Empire. The key thing is to have your MR number registered when you check in.


----------



## Asia2000 (Mar 6, 2011)

enma said:


> Has anyone ever stayed at Marriott Vacation Club at The Empire Place in Bangkok? I see it available on II fairly often



GrayFal's explanation is exactly correct.  This is a very new property and is often available.  Nice, comfortable accommodations in a big city atmosphere.  Just lacks the resort feel.

I would recommend it.


----------



## SueDonJ (Mar 6, 2011)

MALC9990 said:


> Empire Place is part of the MVCI Asia Pacific Club and is part of a city centre condominium development. MVCIAP own a number of Condo units, 1, 2 & 3 bed units at this development. It is not nort of the MVCI portfolio but part of the separate MVCIAP point club. Stays can be book using MVCIAP points and then providingb the stay is a for 7 nights, that may be deposited with II. Additionally MVCIAP may deposit weeks with II and sometimes weeks may appear as II getaways.
> 
> We have not yet stayed at vthis location but we are booked in for a week in Spetember whilst on our way to Phuket Beach Club.
> 
> MVCIAP members may book stays there for 1 or more days according to the points schedule.



When Marriott rolled out the Destination Club there was some talk from different reps that eventually there would be timeshare-style units available for DC Points-use in hotels/conference centers/etc.  I took it to mean that these would be different options from converting Weeks/DC Points to Marriott Rewards Points for use in hotels etc, and different from the Explorer Collection, but haven't seen anything yet.  Maybe this is what they were talking about, and what we're seeing available with MVCIAP will eventually be available with the DC?  It sure fits what I thought I had heard ...


----------

